# PC bulb breaking?



## rudeanduncouth (Jan 10, 2005)

I just got done putting together a 2x55w kit from AH-Supply (which was quite a feat, considering I am pretty incompetent when it comes to stuff like that). I got it all put together, and I turned it on and it was fine for awhile, and then I heard a pop, and one of my bulbs cracked. I have no idea what happened. I have glass between the lights and the water. Is this unusual?

Thanks


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

It sounds unusual to me. I've put together several of their kits, and I've never experienced anything like that. Are you positive that you wired it according to the instructions? If you did wire it correctly, give AH Supply a call. They have great customer service.


----------



## rudeanduncouth (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, I don't neccarily think it was the kits fault. I have never dealt with PC before. I was thinking maybe it was user error. One of the lights works fine still.


----------



## Chuck H (Jan 25, 2004)

It sounds to me like there may have been a defect in the glass of the bulb. PC bulbs get very hot which creates a lot of stress on the glass as it goes from cool to hot and vice versa--if there's any defect in the glass (e.g., thin spot, hairline crack, etc.), it'll break sooner or later. This hot-cold stress is also why cover glasses have been known to crack now and then.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

In the course of 2-1/2 years I've had 2 PC bulbs break - both separated at the point where the glass tube meets the base. The funny thing was that they were still usable but the thin wires sticking out of the glass tubes were too short to reach and connect to. 

They were not AHSupply bulbs. I've bought about 8 or 10 AHSupply kits with about 20 bulbs total and they have never had a problem.

--Nikolay


----------

